# grandeur de l'image de l'écran trop grande (x4)



## sylvie05 (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème avc mon macbook, depuis qq jours l'image de l'écran est trop grande, je ne vois que le quart gauche de l'image, tout est en plus gros. Je sais que ça arrive parfois sur les pc qd il y a un virus... J'ai essayé de changer ça dans les préférences système mais je n'ai rien trouvé en rapport avc les dimensions de l'image.
Pouvez vous m'aider?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## guilio_19 (13 Décembre 2008)

sur quelle OS es tu ? 
Si c'est sur léopard, tu as dans préférences système un onglet moniteur ou tu peux régler la taille de l'image de ton écran.


----------



## sylvie05 (13 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup, c'était tout simple!
Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Décembre 2008)

un des topic "posté et résolu" des plus rapides du monde!
bravo!


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Comme le changement accidentel de résolution de la vidéo est souvent dû à une autre cause, je pense utile de rappeler qu'il existe aussi une fonction de *zoom* qui est souvent activée sans faire exprès.

Elle est (dés)activable sous "Préférences système">"Accès universel", ou avec le raccourci clavier *Cmd*+*Alt*+*!*, et utilisable avec les raccourcis clavier *Cmd*+*Alt*+*-* (zoom avant) et *Cmd*+*Alt*+*)* (zoom arrière).

Même désactivée, la fonction de zoom peut être utilisée avec la molette de la souris avec le bouton *Ctrl* du clavier enfoncé.


Quand un problème de taille d'écran survient, le premier réflexe à avoir est de jouer avec le zoom pour le régler au minimum. Et c'est seulement si le problème persiste qu'on peut ensuite aller voir du côté des réglages du (des) moniteur(s).


----------



## pseudo714 (18 Novembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comme le changement accidentel de résolution de la vidéo est souvent dû à une autre cause, je pense utile de rappeler qu'il existe aussi une fonction de *zoom* qui est souvent activée sans faire exprès.
> 
> ...





grand merci j'ai failli réinstaller mon os


----------

